# Motorcycle tires online



## Mackenzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all,
I would like to know if there is an international tyre dealer site that ships to italy where I can buy cheap tyres for street motorbyke or retread tyres for off-road training.
Thank you for your suggestions.


__________________
Advertising URL removed by Moderators


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Contact National Bike Tyres on www.nationalbiketyres.co.uk. Alternatively contacy by phone on 0845 180 5517 and ask for Steve. He's a friend of mine and supplies motorcycle tyres into europe if required. Good prices and is UK based.

Cheers,

Richie


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I use round and black on flea bay, seem to be competitively priced especially on bulk orders.


----------

